# UCLA Food Allergies and intolerences



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://healthcare.ucla.edu/pls/foodsensitivity.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Interesting article eric. Thanks for posting it. I am glad that they are finally beginning to give this problem some credibility.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MOLDIE:Its actaully kinda funny. It has been there all along for over 30 years but folks just don't look at the evidence as it runs counter to mnay peoples agendas in medicine. here is a PARTIAL example:A Partial History Of the Emergence ofHidden Immune Mechanisms In Non-Allergic Food Intolerance: 1.	1978: Lancet, April: Patients with food intolerance symptoms diminish when prostaglandin inhibitors administered2.	1980: Adv. Prostaglandin Thromboxane Research, Vol 8: IBS patients respond to prostaglandin inhibitors, no evidence of Type I allergy, theory of local response in the gut wall first postulated3.	1982: Lancet, November: Specific foods found to provoke IBS symptoms and no indicators of infection or mast cell reaction; fecal prostaglandins confirmed elevated4.	1983: Annals of Allergy, August: Prostaglandin blockade reduces symptoms of IBS induced by foods5.	1985: Scandinavian Journal of Gastroenterology Supplement ï¿½Food Intoleranceï¿½: Food induced IBS symptoms absent enzyme deficiency or infection are of an unknown mechanism. While comorbidity of food allergy is seen in some patients, why serotonin, histamine and prostaglandin abnromailities are seen in food intolerant persons is unknown.6.	1985: Annals of Allergy, June: Role of atopy and non-atopy in food induced IBS explored. Patients respond dramatically to dietary manipulation regardless of etiology.7.	1986: Advances in Pediatrics, Vol. 33: The effect of diet on neurotransmission via alterations in neurotransmitters is described. Depression, bowel dysfunction, and mechanisms of attention deficit disorders in response to diet are explored. The role of food additive sensitivity is described.8.	1989: Minerva Dietologica Gastroenterology *Italian Winter Issue: Food additive intolerance is revealed as a major factor in in IBS. The first effects of immunomodulating drug in IBS is investigated.9.	1991: International Archives Allergy and Applied Immunology, Vol 95-1: Food induced IBS patients skin prick and IgE rast results show poor clinical correlation with reactivity, and that IgE arming of mast cells is not predictive.10.	1991: Gastroenterology Clin. North America, June: Food intake plays a key role in triggering perpetuating symptoms of patients with IBS.11.	1991: Clinical Experimantal Allergy September: Patients with IBS linked to food intolerance show response to oral cromolyn sodium immunolmodulator.12.	1992: American Journal of Gastroenterology January: IBS patients food reactivity is confirmed and compared to food allergy patients responses to oral cromolyn immunomodulator drug. Expected response in food allergy is seen, but response is also seen in non-allergy food intolerance in some patients, and some are seen to have both conditions13.	1993: Journal Allergy and Clinical Immunology: Patients with milk intolerance test negative for allergy but evidence histamine release, a paradox, on direct challenge of the intestinal mucosa.14.	1993: Minerva Pediatrics (Italian) June: Vast majority of children with IBS respond to elimination diets with symptoms reduction; many respond to immunomdulator in absence of food allergy.15.	1994: Lakartidningen (Swedish) May: First experiments reported with segmental isolation and perfusion of small bowel for food intolerance research. *Challenge with reactive foods produced not only immune response of the mucosa but leakage of plasma and lymph fluid into the small bowel suggesting unseen more complex response than simple mucosal response.16.	1995: Zeit Gastroenterology (German) April: The role of the integrated pscho-neuro-immune system on bowel function and dysfunction in functional bowel diseases is described in the context of immune mediators which alter bowel and brain function and control.17.	1996: Gut; July: Landmark report from Sweden of the distinct difference between staple food intolerance gastrointestinal symptoms and staple food allergy, and the lack of correlation between allergy evidence (IgE) and food intolerance. First report to suggest the small bowel is the shock organ not the large bowel.18.	1997: Journal of Allergy and Clinical Immunology; August: Patients with proven non-allergy induced milk intolerance show eosinophilic and mast cell responses in the bowel base don jejunal isolation-perfusion results. Significant changes in vascular permeability are also found as a consequence of the reactions. Further speculation set forth of an unseen immune mechanism involved.19.	1998: Digestive Disease Science; February : Investigation showing the value of immunologic assessment of the bowel in IBS, intestinal bacterial overgorwth, and dyspepsia. Local immunoglobulin and mediator relationships explored.20.	1998: Archives of Environmental Health, Fall Issue: Description of commonalities between reactive bowel disorders and reactive pulmonary disorders in response to chemical toxin exposures, showing immunologic similarities and responses.21.	1999: Toxicology and Industrial Health, Spring Issue: Toxicant-induced-loss of tolerance (TILT) concept set forth as an etiology for emerging illnesses of the latter 20th century (fibromyalgia, attention deficit, chronic fatigue, IBS, and others). Increasing exposure to environmental toxins and chemicals in diet compromises ability of the immune system and detoxifying enzymes to handle to load and symptoms appear as a result of the immune systems inability to process the toxin load. Food reactivity and drug intolerances result.22.	1999; Gut, Sept: Reinforcement of the proposition that diagnosis of functional bowel disorder be limited to symptomologic diagnosis and empirical therapy (ROME CRITERIA) as cause-specific tests are not available. Emphasis placed on pharmacotherapy, dietary manipulation, and psychotherapy absent any technology to identify the causal basis of apparent functional bowel disease.23.	2000: Israeli Medical Association, August: Impaired digestion and absorption of carbohydrates shown in IBS patients, with better than half responding to dietary restrictions on carbohydrate forms lactose, fructose, and sorbitol. 24.	2000: Scandinavian Journal of Immunology, December: Large numbers of CD1d positive cells found in the wall of the small bowel of patients with gastrointestinal milk reactivity. Suggests the involvement of complement in the bowel reactivity in food sensitivity.25.	2000: Neurogastroenterology and Motility, October: Mast cell density in the wall of the large bowel (cecum) at the ileocecal junction found in IBS patients, indicating persistent inflammatory response to contents of the small bowel entering the large bowel.26.	2000: American Journal of Gastroenterology January: Epidemiologic study finds link to IBS symptoms and food intolerance and consumption of acetaminophin, but not other NSAIDS. IBS is associated with the reporting of many food sensitivities and requires more investigation.27.	2000: European Journal of Gastroenterology, September: Distinct symptom differentiation between IBS, organic bowel disease, and classic food allergy appear to exist clinically, such that they may be discriminatory of individual disease and comorbidities when assessing patients.28.	2001: Gut, January: Upregulation of gut sensory function assessed while comparing d-predominant and c-predominant IBS patients. Normal response to lipid adminstration in postprandial elevation of specific hormones and petides was seen, however Motilin and Corticotrophin Releasing Factor were found to respond in opposite fashion by subpopulation. Suggestive of (2) distinct mechanisms differentiate so-called d-type and c-type ï¿½IBSï¿½ subpopulations. __________________________Oh my, there is so much more but this short list points up that not enough people look at things in the proper perspective so as to see the facts before them.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL_______________ www.leapalergy.com


----------

